# livestock in NE Ohio



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

8 week old Golden Buff pullets, free range, $5 each 
call:
Dan 330-416-8206 or Mariah 330-416-3250

4 week old Amaeraucana & Rhode Island Red chicks $3 each
call:
330-807-6663

Bantam Silkie Roosters, blue, buff, and lavender $10 each 
call:
330-807-6663

mixed ducks, 10 weeks old, $10 each, unsexed
call:
330-807-6663


----------

